# ATV pour surfer sur sites Catch-UP TV en Flash



## pascquale (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous et félicitations aux Administrateurs pour les forums

je dois me rendre prochainement aux USA et je pensais y acheter un ATV, pur profiter du prix plus intéressant. La raison pour laquelle je voulais l'acheter c'était pour surfer sur les sites de catch-up tv, et en particulier le site d'une chaine italienne (je suis italien), www.la7.tv, qui est largement plus intéressante des chaines RAI et Mediaset.

Le site est (je crois) en flash. Je comprends que pour surfer sur la toile il faudra installer une bidouille type ATVflash, mais je me demande si le browser qui vien avec est bien compatibles avec les sites flash.

L'alternative serait un Mac Mini branché en permanence sur la télé, mais cela me semblait un peu trops cher.

Merci d'avance à tous

Pascquale


----------



## marctiger (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue, je n'ai pas de réponse, mais c'est surtout pour faire remonter le sujet, et te dire que en cliquant sur le lien je n'ai aucun mal à lire les vidéos.


----------

